# Used MF disc harrow



## JackNDale (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello, Jack and I bought a used MF disc Harrow. It look's like this.
Does anyone know a model number and if a manual is available? It is about 8 foot wide.
Thank you in advance.
Dale


----------



## nahc49wu (Dec 18, 2008)

MF 25


----------



## TRACTOR13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah ur right it is a MF25 one of my buddys had one just like it


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Nice looking disc harrow Dale. Is it complete or are you planning some rehab on it to get it in working order?

Andy


----------

